# Comp GFX



## Deleted User (Sep 25, 2009)

I haven't made anything recently, but these are my most recent. I'll probably make more this weekend (I'm icedlemonade on a diff forum)

Pretty much used C4Ds in all of em, the one with the chick was me experimenting with smudging.



Spoiler














Spoiler













Spoiler













Spoiler


----------



## Splych (Sep 25, 2009)

I need to learn to use C4Ds xDD.

Nicee... Like the car one.


----------



## Burnedmagix (Sep 25, 2009)

Really nice
just they're somewhat mono


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 25, 2009)

thanks, and yeah monotone is the cooltone rofl nah I just suck at making this multicolored and look good at the same time.


----------



## chA1nBull3t (Sep 26, 2009)

Love the Section 8 one. Maybe just add slightly more depth with some sharpen/g.blur?
Maybe a small touch of Black and White G.Map on Luminosity too.

Very nice nontheless.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Sep 27, 2009)

Wow, you're pretty talented.

PS or GIMP?


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Sep 28, 2009)

Just wanted to let you know, that your art sucks. It's the worst crap I've ever seen!!



Spoiler



By the way, today is opposite day.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 30, 2009)

Rock Raiyu said:
			
		

> Just wanted to let you know, that your art sucks. It's the worst crap I've ever seen!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Umm thanks lol.

Or would it not be opposite day because if it was opposite day you would be saying its not opposite day. Hmm...

I use photoshop Cs4

and heres something new, a dude requested a sig and gave me this render so I made do with what I had lol...and yeah btw I take sig requests.


----------

